#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Προσφορά Σεπτεμβρίου για Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές από την TiSoft

## TiSoft

Μόνο για το Σεπτέμβριο μπορείτε να αποκτήσετε το *EpaCAD Certificate* για ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση *& σεμινάριο "Ενεργειακή επιθεώρηση βήμα προς βήμα" στην τιμή των 290,00€*. Το σεμινάριο διάρκειας 4 ωρών πραγματοποιείται στα γραφεία της TiSoft ενώ για όσους δεν είναι εφικτό να παρευρεθούν θα πραγματοποιηθεί και διαδικτυακό σεμινάριο ίσης διάρκειας.

Με εκτίμηση,

*TiSoft*
Ελισάβετ Σανδαλίδη
Μηχανικός δομικών έργων
Υπεύθυνη πωλήσεων
elisavet@ti-soft.com
www.ti-soft.com

----------

